# ceramic tiles



## lizzie458 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All

My daughter is looking for some traditional Portuguese ceramic tiles for her kitchen walls. We are coming over in April and thought we may be able to start the search for her. So the question is: are there any factory shops (or other outlets apart from Leroy etc) in the Silver Coast area that anyone can recommend we look at?

Thanks for any help.


----------

